
YouTuber creates fake Nirvana song using artificial intelligence - chris_f
https://www.nme.com/news/music/youtuber-creates-fake-nirvana-song-using-artificial-intelligence-2690860
======
snwj2idu
We're calling markov chains AI now?

Only the lyrics have been generated. Everything else you hear is just the
musician, trying their best to sound like nirvana. No AI wizardry involved.

The lyrics sound less like an unreleased nirvana song, and more like a cut up
of their previous songs. Which is to be expected when you feed a relatively
small corpus of lyrics into a markov generator.

I get that this is just supposed to be fun. My point is that the title is
misleading.

~~~
coldcode
It's pretty decent imitation, but yeah I was hoping the whole song was AI.
Then again most AI songs are still pretty lame.

------
locusofself
I was hoping the whole song/audio was generated. Looks more like fragments of
existing nirvana lyrics re-arranged into a semi-coherent ordering. I recognize
almost all the lyrics from existing songs.

------
Lewton
It’s only the lyrics that are generated (and he’s just using markov chains?) ,
the music seems to be written by the guy doing them based on the article.

So barely anything to do with AI?

------
thinkalone
You can listen to actual AI-generated songs in the style of Nirvana with the
OpenAI Jukebox:
[https://jukebox.openai.com/?song=807313705](https://jukebox.openai.com/?song=807313705)

~~~
tetris11
Very cool, but the two Nirvana tracks on there are pretty terrible.

------
krossitalk
I didn't like this as much as some other AI songs, notably Metallica [1]. It
seems this model wasn't trained long enough as this song is the In Bloom/Breed
riff with some lyrics and the general structure of Smells Like Teen Spirit.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTG1Nb1hND0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTG1Nb1hND0)

------
skuthus
Does anyone remember Microsoft Songsmith?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHduATM-o7M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHduATM-o7M)

~~~
skuthus
Also, to follow up, the introduction campaign for Songsmith is one of the
worst things I've ever seen
[https://youtu.be/3oGFogwcx-E](https://youtu.be/3oGFogwcx-E)

~~~
basch
I thought you were exaggerating. I was wrong.

------
mattigames
Click bait title, it just created some lyrics, I was hoping for a deepfake of
the voice like "Voice synthesis" channel on YouTube.

------
macando
Hey if you're interested in human voice synthetized and mimicked by AI check
out this awesome project [https://www.descript.com/lyrebird-
ai](https://www.descript.com/lyrebird-ai)

Overdub allows you to replace recorded words and phrases with synthesized
speech that's tonally blended with the surrounding audio.

------
djmips
YouTuber creates fake Nirvana song using fake artificial intelligence.

